# Wireless FM in car not strong enough signal



## hjsiemer

I recently got the sportster replay and installed it in my car on the driver's side. The AM/FM radio antenna is on the passenger side of the car. No matter what "dead" frequency I use, I still get a lot of static and a poor signal. 

I contacted Sirius Tech Support and they stated that because of new FCC regulations, they had to cut the FM transmitter power down to about 25% of what is was in the older Sirius models. 

Their only suggestion was to wire the Sportster directly into the car radio via a FM Modulator kit that they sell. 

There has to be another way of solving this problem. Any suggestions??

thanks


----------



## dpd146

Put it near the antenna temporarily and see if it's better. You could have a bad unit. 

Make sure the external antenna is plugged in all the way.


----------



## deraz

Also make sure that you have the volume on the Sportster all the way up.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Wireless FM is the worst way to listen to satellite radio. I would recommend spending the money and getting a PIE or auxiliary input adaptor, if your vehicles head unit can support it. Last weekend I went to Circuit City and purchased a 2 input adaptor for $70. It gets plugged in where my 6 disc CD changer goes, and connects to an adaptor that has 2 sets of RCA inputs. Sure I lose the functionality of the CD changer, but I never used it since I got satellite radio. The difference in sound quality between wireless FM modulation and a direct hard wired connection is night and day on my Starmate Replay.


----------



## dda0002

Steve Mehs said:


> Wireless FM is the worst way to listen to satellite radio. I would recommend spending the money and getting a PIE or auxiliary input adaptor, if your vehicles head unit can support it. Last weekend I went to Circuit City and purchased a 2 input adaptor for $70. It gets plugged in where my 6 disc CD changer goes, and connects to an adaptor that has 2 sets of RCA inputs. Sure I lose the functionality of the CD changer, but I never used it since I got satellite radio. The difference in sound quality between wireless FM modulation and a direct hard wired connection is night and day on my Starmate Replay.


Yea, I got something similar that connects to the stock Chrysler head unit in my PT with a CD change input. It is about an inch thick and about 2x3 and sits behind the head unit. I ran the cable to conect it to my sirius unit under the dash and have it come in by the a pillar.

Had that about 2 months and its working pretty well.


----------



## Mavrick

I have the same problem my almost 1 year old sportster replay works fine with the fm modulator and it is very strong but the sportster replay that I just purchased and is not even 1 week old hardly works via the fm modulator and Sirius Tech told me the same thing that they had to change the power output of the modulator to 25 percent of what it was on the original release of the sportster replays.

The decrease of 75 percent in power of the fm modulator on the sportster replay has basicaly made the FM modulator in the Sportster replays useless.


----------



## hjsiemer

I again spoke with Technical Support at Sirius and they state that all NEW receiver models now have the 75% reduction in output per FCC requirements and will not transmit below 88.1 mhz - this means that depending on where you are driving, you have to change to different "dead" frequencies. 
I did put the receiver on the other side of the dashboard nearest to the AM/FM antenna and it worked fine - but it is less than 3 feet from the antenna, and I would still have the problem of changing the FM transmitter to different "dead" frequencies, depending on my location at the time. 
I tried putting the unit in the middle of the dash, it DID NOT have enough power to power the FM radio.
I finally ended up using a cassette input available at Radio Shack for $10.00 to the FM/Cassette player originally installed in the 1994 vehicle and it works fine, with no noticeable degradation in sound quality from the digital to analog transition.


----------



## Mavrick

You know this is really sad that we have to go to all this trouble to get something to work now because the FCC made them reduce the power of the modulator. 

I guess I will have to continue to use my 1 year old Sportster R in between 2 cars and relegate my 1 week old Sportster R to be hardwired to my home stereo.


----------



## Wolfmarsh

I just got a new Sportster Replay, and put my old starmate in my wifes car. This new FM transmitter sucks!

Im going to have to purchase one of the hardwiring cables just to be able to listen, bah!


----------



## hjsiemer

I was emailed the below info from Sirius Tech Support:

There are 3 primary ways to connect your SIRIUS satellite radio in your vehicle.

The following procedures will help you obtain the best performance.

Wireless Connection

*GOOD *
Your SIRIUS radio contains an FM transmitter. The FM transmitter sends the audio from your SIRIUS radio to your car radio. To tune your transmitter: 
1. Turn off your SIRIUS radio and tune through the FM channels on your car radio to locate an FM channel that is not broadcasting in your area. (Tip: If you use an FM channel that is being used by a local broadcaster, it will interfere with the performance of your SIRIUS radio.) Once you have located an FM channel that is not broadcasting in your area, save it as a preset on your car radio. This will become your SIRIUS preset. 
2. Turn on your SIRIUS radio. In the SETTINGS or MENU on your SIRIUS radio locate the "FM Frequency" adjustments. Set the channel number on your SIRIUS radio to match the SIRIUS preset on your car radio. Refer to your user guide for detailed instructions on how to do this. 
Note: The FM transmitter in your SIRIUS radio is automatically set to FM channel 88.1. This may not be the best channel in your area.

Tip: If you regularly travel between cities with different active FM channels, you may need to find channels that are not broadcasting in each city. Several SIRIUS radio models can store multiple FM transmit channels, so you can easily switch to the best FM channel for each city. Refer to your user guide for details on this feature. You will also want to set the FM channels that are not broadcasting in each city as presets on your car radio.

Direct Connections

*BETTER* 
Direct connection provides better audio performance than a wireless connection and removes the possibility of interference from local FM broadcasters. 
Cassette Adapter
If your car has a cassette player: 
1. Purchase a Cassette Adapter at your local electronics retailer. 
2. Plug the adapter into the "AUDIO OUT" or "LINE OUT" jack on your SIRIUS radio and insert the adapter into the car radio's cassette slot. 
NOTE: Refer to the adapter manufacturer's guidelines for correct use.

SIRIUS FM Direct Adapter
If your car radio does not have an "AUX IN" or "LINE IN" jack, the SIRIUS FM Direct Adapter provides a wired connection between your SIRIUS radio and your car radio. You will listen to your Sirius radio through the FM tuner of your car radio, but the FM Direct Adapter eliminates the outside static and interference you sometimes experience when using a wireless FM connection. 
Note: Professional installation may be required. See your local SIRIUS retailer.
Note: The SIRIUS FM Direct Adapter is available at your local SIRIUS retailer.

*BEST *
Direct Wired Audio Connection

If your car radio offers an "AUX IN" or "LINE IN" it is the best audio connection available. If the "AUX IN" or "LINE IN" jack is located on the front of your car radio, this is also the easiest connection. 
1. Purchase an audio cable that matches the connection type of your car radio and your SIRIUS radio at your local electronics retailer. Your SIRIUS radio requires a 1/8" stereo male connector. Your local electronics retailer can help you determine the proper connection for your car radio. 
2. Plug one end of the cable into the "AUDIO OUT" or "LINE OUT" jack on your SIRIUS radio. Plug the other end into your "AUX IN" or "LINE IN" jack on your car radio. 
NOTE: Refer to your car radio manufacturer's guidelines for correct installation. 
NOTE: If the "AUX IN" or "LINE IN" connection is on the back of your car radio, you may want to consider professional installation.


----------



## Zeos

Yup, I'm missing my "old" Sportster too ....the only clear stations I could here here were the 87.*'s ......The combination of this and the reduced output on the "new" starmate are quite a headache. Unfortunatly I did too good of a job integrating the old radio into the vehicle I sold, so the sportster went with the jeep 

I wish I would have known about this change before I bought the starmate....Heck, I could have picked up a decent "sirius ready" HU for the cost of the starmate and the connector/rf filter I'm going to have to end up buying to integrate it into my stock honda radio


----------



## Steve Mehs

Did you try connecting the FM antenna wire thing to the FM Out on the Starmate? I purchased my Sportster Replay in February and by Starmate Replay in June before this FCC BS started so I have the 'good receivers' but that little wire makes a hell of a difference. My Starmate Replay could perfectly over power radio stations when I was right by their studios. I still say screw the FM modulation and get a PIE adaptor if you don’t have an Aux input.


----------



## Zeos

Steve Mehs said:


> Did you try connecting the FM antenna wire thing to the FM Out on the Starmate? I purchased my Sportster Replay in February and by Starmate Replay in June before this FCC BS started so I have the 'good receivers' but that little wire makes a hell of a difference. My Starmate Replay could perfectly over power radio stations when I was right by their studios. I still say screw the FM modulation and get a PIE adaptor if you don't have an Aux input.


I had one with my sportster, but the starmate I got didn't come with that antenna, I tried making one myself (parts from radio shack) with little to no luck 

I loved the old setup as I could park my car at the office when I work weekends and tune the radio in my office and get the football game(s). With this new starmate, I can't pick up the signal from 10' from the truck....


----------



## sNEIRBO

I used to have a Sportster in my last car. I live about 30 miles away from my Office. I had great sound off of one frequency at home, would have to switch to a second frequency about half to the Office, and finally a third frequency close to the Office. I got so sick of trying to tune the Sportster I finally bought one of those cassette adapters. Hard wiring is the only way to go in some cities.


----------



## akron05

Steve Mehs said:


> Wireless FM is the worst way to listen to satellite radio. I would recommend spending the money and getting a PIE or auxiliary input adaptor, if your vehicles head unit can support it. Last weekend I went to Circuit City and purchased a 2 input adaptor for $70. It gets plugged in where my 6 disc CD changer goes, and connects to an adaptor that has 2 sets of RCA inputs. Sure I lose the functionality of the CD changer, but I never used it since I got satellite radio. The difference in sound quality between wireless FM modulation and a direct hard wired connection is night and day on my Starmate Replay.


What is this, and can it go on a Mitsubishi Infinity factory radio on a 2004 Galant?


----------



## Steve Mehs

This is what I have 









Not sure if they have a similar model for Mits or not. Got mine at Circuit City. Also checkout pie.net.


----------



## skidog

I tried the cassette thing for my PNP 2, the thing sounded like **** so I went back to the FM modulator, which also pisses me off.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Cassette adaptors make things sound fake to me and the noise from the heads turning drives me nuts.


----------



## Richard King

The cassette adaptor is the only way that mine will work. The antenna is in the back window of the car so there is no way that FM will work. I have tried (I think I mentioned this a few times  ) building a line in adaptor since I couldn't find one and failed. So, cassette it is. I get no head noise and I think it actually works quite well (probably because I haven't experienced a hard wired aux in unit).


----------



## hjsiemer

I tried a few cassette adapters and the one that seems to work with the best sound quality and least amount of tape turning noise is the one sold by Radio Shack for about $20 versus $10 in Walmart. No cassette adaptor is going to give the digital quality than a direct connect to the AM/FM radio because the cassette adaptor converts the digital signal from the sirius receiver to an analog signal, but seems to be the best substitute especially in a car environment, where you dont expect the sound to be that optimal anyway because of road noise, etc. Radio Shack was kind enough to let me try their adaptor before I bought it to see how it sounded. Radio Shack also gives a money back guarantee if returned in 30 days with the receipt - *and NO I do not work for Radio Shack...*

[email protected]


----------



## bluedogok

sNEIRBO said:


> I used to have a Sportster in my last car. I live about 30 miles away from my Office. I had great sound off of one frequency at home, would have to switch to a second frequency about half to the Office, and finally a third frequency close to the Office. I got so sick of trying to tune the Sportster I finally bought one of those cassette adapters. Hard wiring is the only way to go in some cities.


I found that was the case in Dallas/Fort Worth, it took me a week to get the FM modulator that plugs in the the back of the head unit and you plug the antenna into the modulator. It has worked great and I would never consider using the broadcast type modulator for anything.


----------



## dpd146

I think this is Sirius's fix for the reduced strength but I can't find anywhere to buy one.

http://204.13.105.63/misc/fea.pdf

Looks like a good idea if they ever become available.


----------



## wizard19

Check this out...A few days ago, I had Best buy install my Sportster Replay with the FM modulator connector. It will only work if I have the FM transmitter "on" regardless of which blank FM frequency I am trying to use. I have a Ford Expedition with the CD changer. It works well but I think it is odd it won't work unless the FM transmitter is "on". I'm not sure if I am getting the benefit/sound advantage of having the FM modulator connector or not.


----------



## hjsiemer

Maybe Best Buy did not install it correctly. Unhook one lead of the FM modulator that is connected to the Sirius receiver and leave the FM transmitter on. If the quality without the FM Modulator is the same as when it is connected to the receiver, then Best Buy did not connect it correctly.

I have always gotten a quick reply from Sirius Tech Support via their webpage form. Go to www.sirius.com, click the link at the bottom of the page marked "Contact Us" and then the link in the first paragraph marked "form". Fill out the form and choose as the subject "Installation" and explain what is going on and what you are experiencing. They will know if the FM transmitter has to be on when using the FM Moduator, and if not what the remedy is so that you can take the vehicle back to Best Buy.

If the receiver has a problem, tech support will send you another one Fedex overnight and if pressed will prorate your bill, this happened with a guy that I work with that bought the XACT Sirius receiver which was DOA.

As an aside, Sirius explained to me in a phone call reply that the reason that the FCC made Sirius and XM cut the FM power by 75% and do not allow transmissions below 88.1 mhz is because of National Public Radio complaints that the FM transmissions were interfering with the NPR broadcasts...so much for the "live and let live" philosophy of NPR.


----------



## wizard19

hjsiemer said:


> Maybe Best Buy did not install it correctly. Unhook one lead of the FM modulator that is connected to the Sirius receiver and leave the FM transmitter on. If the quality without the FM Modulator is the same as when it is connected to the receiver, then Best Buy did not connect it correctly.
> 
> I have always gotten a quick reply from Sirius Tech Support via their webpage form. Go to (sirius website), click the link at the bottom of the page marked "Contact Us" and then the link in the first paragraph marked "form". Fill out the form and choose as the subject "Installation" and explain what is going on and what you are experiencing. They will know if the FM transmitter has to be on when using the FM Moduator, and if not what the remedy is so that you can take the vehicle back to Best Buy.
> 
> If the receiver has a problem, tech support will send you another one Fedex overnight and if pressed will prorate your bill, this happened with a guy that I work with that bought the XACT Sirius receiver which was DOA.
> 
> As an aside, Sirius explained to me in a phone call reply that the reason that the FCC made Sirius and XM cut the FM power by 75% and do not allow transmissions below 88.1 mhz is because of National Public Radio complaints that the FM transmissions were interfering with the NPR broadcasts...so much for the "live and let live" philosophy of NPR.


Here is the "helpful" reply from Sirius: "We are more than happy to help you, what you need to do, is to keep your FM transmitter turned "ON" to get a clear reception." 

hjseimer - you were more help than Sirius...


----------



## melmashman

I returned my Sportster 4 after contacting Sirius Tech Support. I purchased a cheaper unit and have the same problem of poor FR reception. Based on the information in this forum about the 25% reduction in power, I think my only solution is to fix the power button on my older JVC model. I do not have a cassette player or aux input in my auto radio and I do not want to remove the radio and put in an a supplimental part that might solve the problem.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> I do not want to remove the radio and put in an a supplimental part that might solve the problem.


Why not? It's a process that takes a minute or two and if it solves your problem, what's the harm?


----------



## bluedogok

Then take it to Best Buy or some place similar. 

I installed it in mine and it took all of 5 minutes with the new style FM modulator which is powered from the unit. I have an older JVC FM modulator with an old Audiovox Sirius radio in my wifes Escape, you have to run power to it, the new one is a piece of cake. I don't even have to think about it now, it just works all the time.


----------



## dpd146

I bought my old man one of the new sportsters for Christmas and the fm transmitter is ridiculous. Had to stick it on the rear window to get a good signal. After a few hours on the phone with S he was able to get an installation coupon so he could have it hardwired.

Hardwire is about the only decent option now that they had to reduce the transmitter power.


----------



## hjsiemer

What is the difference between the "line out" and the "audio out" jack on the Sirius receivers - is it better to use one or the other (any subtle differences). I would ask Sirius, but if I ask twice, I will probably get two different replies...


----------



## Steve Mehs

Which receiver are you talking about? The Sportster Replay Car Cradle has a Line Out and an FM Out. Line Out is used for connecting to an aux input, FM Out is used for wired FM modulators, or the FM mod extension wire, that shipped with older Sportster Replays.


----------



## mjcatc

Mine was the same way. Mercifully I have a factory radio that has a CD & cassette input. I bought the casette adapter and it outside of having an extra wire on my dash board I've had no problems with it.


----------



## spykedvodka

Ok my situation???

I originally had a good receiver from Wal-Mart. It was the Sanyo Car & Home kit. When I say good, I mean that the Receiver was a piece of crap, but the reception was amazingly well, until it died and I went through 4 replacements until they gave me a Sportster Replay.

Since I had to wait 7 months to get the Warranty Exchange, I called up Sirius and started complaining. They gave me a Sirius One....

The model of Sirius One I had ROCKED! Yes, it was a very basic design that I dreaded, but I could easily pick this up on a radio 30 ft away from the receiver... NO WORD OF A LIE! 

The Sportster Replay that I finally received? Lets just say the FM Mod in it SUCKS. It is horrible, can barely reach the antenna 3 ft away and even then I have to turn it off after 5 - 10 minutes.... Worst ever I say... So what did I do?

I bought a new car! LOL. The car had an Aux In input on the front of the Radio/CD Player which wasn't changing my opinion on purchasing the car, but was indeed a huge added bonus. I now have the Sportster installed through the AUX IN and the sound could not be better! It is unbelievable. I love it now, just not using FM.


----------



## huckhound

The FM modulator kit works,I used it.


----------



## hjsiemer

I want to get another XACT car receiver that was made before the FCC cut the FM transmitting power by 75%. I cannot find the model that I have (XTR3) in the stores or on ebay - the closest that I could come was on ebay and that model# is XTR3CK. 

Does anyone know if this is a model that has the full uncut FM transmitting power? The seller is of no help as he only used the lineout plug to his FM Car radio. Thanks


----------



## nhoJ

If you have an input on your head unit, you just have to get the connection wire from the Sirius unit. If you want to replace your head unit, there is a cheap Sony for about $90 that has the input. CC might still have free install with head units $90 and up.

The next option is to use the FM modulator.

http://www.tss-radio.com/direct-adapter-wired-relay-p-4082.html

This can be pretty easy to do, but it depends on your car. Basically you just need to get to your antenna wire, either behind the head unit or at the other end where it plugs into the antenna. Pull the wire out, plug it into the box of the modulator and then plug the wire from the modulator into either the head unit or the antenna and then run the skinny wire to the Sirius unit. The modulator works as a switch that "disconnects" the antenna whenever the Sirius is on. I did this myself and took about 5 minutes. The static is gone and there is no need to switch dead stations. I swear. The only catch is that most American cars and some of the modern imports don't use the standard antenna wire, so you'll have to buy two adaptors, one at each end.


----------



## stanleyuroy

I think this company needs to upgrade their services if not then there is no need for them to keep retailing when customers are not satisfied.However it would be preferrable that they inform customers when they are about to make a purchase


----------



## paulman182

Sirius was in violation of FCC regulations with the stronger modulators. They exceeded the legal limits for unlicensed devices.

I could drive by a Radio Shack and the Sirius from the store would wipe out my XM inside my vehicle! If I was anywhere close to a Sirius listener on the road who was using a nearby frequency, my XM was wiped out.

I knew it was just a matter of time before they got their wrist slapped on this one. Greedy companies can get away with breaking the law for just so long.


----------



## Grubby

Try and get your hands on an older model (pre 2006). The signal strength is much stronger since it was before the FCC regulations.


----------



## hjsiemer

Grubby said:


> Try and get your hands on an older model (pre 2006). The signal strength is much stronger since it was before the FCC regulations.


You are absolutely right. I bought one from someone on Ebay for $20.00 who wanted to upgrade to a Sportster. The key question to ask is does the FM transmitter have a frequency range of below 88.1. If it does, it has the strong transmitter AND you dont have to bother changing the frequency as you drive through different areas. I set my frequency to 87.7 and it works great!


----------



## Grubby

nice hjsiemer....I learned something new. I never knew about the frequency range.

Much respect.


----------



## WillieWildcat

I have several Sirius receivers, and none of them use the FM transmitters.

I installed them using FM Adapters and they work perfectly. They only run $15-$20 per on Ebay.


----------



## scottb8888

I bought the gadget that plugs into the radio and the old fm antenna plugs int it. It works perdfectly. It seems when I am listen to satellite I get no FM interference.


----------



## bluedogok

paulman182 said:


> Sirius was in violation of FCC regulations with the stronger modulators. They exceeded the legal limits for unlicensed devices.
> 
> I could drive by a Radio Shack and the Sirius from the store would wipe out my XM inside my vehicle! If I was anywhere close to a Sirius listener on the road who was using a nearby frequency, my XM was wiped out.
> 
> I knew it was just a matter of time before they got their wrist slapped on this one. Greedy companies can get away with breaking the law for just so long.


XM had a few that were not in compliance as well, this was initiated by a NAB complaint to the FCC, it was only about protecting terrestrial radio and nothing else.


----------



## hjsiemer

bluedogok said:


> XM had a few that were not in compliance as well, this was initiated by a NAB complaint to the FCC, it was only about protecting terrestrial radio and nothing else.


The great folks  at National Public Radio also complained because most of their frequencies are at the low end of the FM band and they claim that the FM transmitter signals from Sirius and XM were bleeding (pun intended) over into their frequencies. I wonder if the ruling by the FCC on this to lower the power had anything to do with the fact that the federal govt heavily subsidizes NPR :nono2:


----------



## Steve Mehs

And I wonder if *N*asty *P*utrid *R*ubbish radio would have cried if the majority of Sirius listeners who over powered terrestrial radio stations were listening to NPR on Sirius.


----------



## james.white

yeah, the direct wired audio connection looks pretty much your best bet. i listen to local radio stations every now and then, but it is nothing compared to the content i get from sirius. i'm all for the little guy, but it's a shame that they made sirius cut 25% - this is one of the reasons i got the stiletto 2 from sirius.com/freeradio - since it operates via wifi


----------



## hjsiemer

I got the "whole house" fm transmitter from TSS radio and it works great. It claims a distance of 15 yards (450 feet) and it lives up to its promotion. I have it in the basement of my home with the external antenna extended and the power dialed all the way up to 200mw. I have a shed that is about 350 feet behind my home (I know because I dug the trench for the electric hookup ) and can receive the signal there. 

The device can be used with an AC adapter, or in a car with the cigarette lighter adapter and if there is no other power source, it can be used with 3 AA batteries. The AC adapter and cigarette lighter adapter are included.

It will also broadcast from a MP3 player, computer or television, so if you have satellite tv and want to broadcast the music channels elsewhere in or out of the house, it works great

The power is adjustable, so you don't interfere with your neighbors and will broadcast on any FM frequency from 88.0 to 108.0. TSS suggests that you broadcast on as low a frequency as possible for the best possible range.

This is the best $89 I ever spent and NO I do not work for the company. 


hjsiemer 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to hjsiemer 
Quote this post in a PM to hjsiemer 
Find More Posts by hjsiemer 
Add hjsiemer to Your Buddy List


----------

